# 1st trip to Sandy Hills: Daniels Lake 7 pound bass



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

https://youtu.be/MJ3el-4PcH8

Since the rivers are going to be down for a few months, we decided to start learning some lakes in the area we haven't been to. 1st up was Daniels Lake in the Sandy Hills area of Chipley. It's about a 2 hr drive from my house in Navarre. We got there about 7 thirty and fished until 2. The water is dark tannic and it was a little high, but fishable. It's full of cypress trees and all kinds of stuff to throw behind and lose your lure. Fishing was tough to say the least. We only boated 4 bass, missed about 10, and I didn't put one in the boat until one of my final casts after 6 hours of fishing. Keith landed what we think is the 2nd biggest bass of his life right after I missed it. It was a great fight and got the adrenaline fired up for the rest of the day. Well, it was pretty downhill after that of course. But, the lake looks gorgeous and looks like it takes a lot of water to really affect it. The bass in there are healthy, really healthy. I'm probaly going to spend my summer learning the lakes over there, definitely will be going back to this one.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a nice one!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, Daniels is a fine little lake. Fished it twice for crappie last winter when the river was so high for so long. My best bass trip was to RattleSnake Lake and that was just happenstance on my part. My partner for the day is a bass guy. The larger lakes over there hold some really nice bass, crappie, and bream that I know of. 
Saw your Point A May 27 video. I bet the cats were biting with all that water being released at the dam.


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice video and nice fish. That big un was a stud! Every time I see something from around Chipley or Bonifay I get nostalgic. "Keep a line in the water".


----------

